# Clipstone Colliery



## Neosea (Feb 26, 2008)

I took a bike ride to Clipstone so here are the photos as promised.

The rail sidings have long gone, nothing much remains
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/412847c465e68a0c6.jpg]




[/lb] 

Work in progress
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/412847c465e846e98.jpg]



[/lb] 

I was told the head stocks will remain by the workers, although the Clipstone Labour Party are trying to get them removed. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/412847c465ebf3c0a.jpg]



[/lb]


----------



## smileysal (Feb 26, 2008)

Jesus christ, they've been working overtime to get rid of all those buildings. bloody hell, the last time i drove past there some of the buildings at the front were still there. and behind, there was loads still left.

That's not looking good at all now. Worried they might accidently get too close to the headstocks so they have to be demolished. 

Cheers for the pics mate, it looks very depressing there now. :'(

 Sal


----------



## Reaperman (Feb 26, 2008)

Its not too far away from what I saw on my last visit in November, I'm glad that more people are taking an interest in one of the most interesting industrial sites around in the UK.


----------



## Neosea (Feb 26, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> Its not too far away from what I saw on my last visit in November, I'm glad that more people are taking an interest in one of the most interesting industrial sites around in the UK.



Its very different from what it was like in November. Only two and a half buildings are left. One is the main headstock complex, the small building to the south east of the head stock. The long building at the front is half gone. The rest are history. In November most of the buildings were standing

Flash Earth


----------



## Neosea (Feb 26, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Jesus christ, they've been working overtime to get rid of all those buildings. bloody hell, the last time i drove past there some of the buildings at the front were still there. and behind, there was loads still left.
> 
> That's not looking good at all now. Worried they might accidently get too close to the headstocks so they have to be demolished.
> 
> ...



I am glad I got some pictures now. I am kicking myself for leaving it so late.


----------



## Reaperman (Feb 26, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Its very different from what it was like in November. Only two and a half buildings are left. One is the main headstock complex, the small building to the south east of the head stock. The long building at the front is half gone. The rest are history. In November most of the buildings were standing
> 
> Flash Earth



I think quite a few were gone then, All the stuff by the road was flat the old lamp room, stores etc, the Victorian bits. They'd just started on coal prep.

I think its a same that they've lost the ancillary buildings as the contributed to the context of the headstock's, ventilation house and headstock's. Even the loss of the perimeter wall reduces the aesthetics of the site. It seems like a concerted attempt to make the listed structures seem isolated from historical context. No doubt as part of a renewed attempt to de-list and demolish.


----------



## Neosea (Feb 26, 2008)

It seems like the villagers and council of Clipstone are hell bent on getting rid of the colliery and everything that goes with it. They seem to have forgotten that the only reason the village of Clipstone exists is because of the colliery and that brought wealth into a poor area.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 26, 2008)

Thats exactly what i wrote in the chad letter months ago, when that damm councillor Ms Soar was adamant they were going to get the headstocks de-listed. bloody woman.

As it looks on your pics now, that could easily be incorporated into the vicar water country park behind. thats another thing i kept going on about. its perfect to be joined up with the country park. 

I notice she never replied back to the letter when i kept on saying that clipstone wouldn't be there if the colliery hadn't been sunk, and village's name when it was first built was New Clipstone. She never replied to that either. grrrrrrrr!!!!

Sorry, rant over - again


----------



## Neosea (Feb 26, 2008)

smileysal said:


> As it looks on your pics now, that could easily be incorporated into the vicar water country park behind. thats another thing i kept going on about. its perfect to be joined up with the country park.
> 
> Sorry, rant over - again



It would be good to extend Vicar Water to include the site. They could even turn the Headstocks into a mining museum, but they seem to be rather pig headed. 

Don't worry, rant away


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 27, 2008)

That's very sad. 
It's obviously _NEW_ Labour trying to get rid of the headstocks...:icon_evil


----------



## krela (Feb 27, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> That's very sad.
> It's obviously _NEW_ Labour trying to get rid of the headstocks...:icon_evil



I wouldn't have thought it has anything to do with party politics but hey.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 27, 2008)

krela said:


> I wouldn't have thought it has anything to do with party politics but hey.



Cause they're twats?


----------



## King Al (Feb 27, 2008)

yep, thats strait to the core of the problem


----------



## King Al (Feb 27, 2008)

Can you imagine working for a company that has a little more than 600 employees and has the following employee statistics: 

29 have been accused of spouse abuse 
7 have been arrested for fraud 
9 have been accused of writing bad cheques 
17 have directly or indirectly bankrupted at least 2 businesses 
3 have done time for assault 
71 cannot get a credit card due to bad credit 
14 have been arrested on drug-related charges 
8 have been arrested for shop-lifting 
21 are currently defendants in lawsuits 
84 have been arrested for drink driving in the last year 

Which organisation is this? 

It's the 635 members of the House of Commons, the same group that cranks out hundreds of new laws each year signed to keep the rest of us inline....


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 27, 2008)

Good grief, KA, that's phenomenal! 



King Al said:


> 71 cannot get a credit card due to bad credit...
> the same group that cranks out hundreds of new laws each year signed to keep the rest of us inline....



On the very low income I'm on, even _I _can get a credit card (but choose not to). I'm so glad some of them understand what it feels like to be marginalised in some way!
Never a truer word was spoken re the last sentence, imo.


----------



## Neosea (Feb 27, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Cause they're twats?



I think you're on to something


----------



## Braveheart1984 (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know if it's been mentioned in another Clipstone thread, but why was the colliery closed? Was it an economic thing, or reserves run out?


----------



## snappel (Mar 7, 2008)

A big shame so much has gone. It would be tragic if the headstocks were lost.


----------



## Reaperman (Mar 7, 2008)

Braveheart1984 said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned in another Clipstone thread, but why was the colliery closed? Was it an economic thing, or reserves run out?



Basically the easy, (economic) reserves had run out. UK coal Doesnt like to work difficult reserves in new seams, in fact you could say they dont like working ANY reserves in ANY seems. UK Coal had the pit on lease from the coal authourity so control reverted to them leaving them in overall control of the site. The pit was offered as an operational prospect but when no bidders came foreward the shafts were capped.

Ultimately its difficult to be upset about the closure of clipstone, which while it was locally damaging had probably no more than 5 to 10 years left in it. When compared to other pits with more extensive resources have been ditched over the last 20 years it doesnt seem so dramatic. 

The academic reason for clipstones value now is as a rare example of a modern pit, There would be virtually no case for opening clipstone again. Instead the site is important as a modern monument, Clipstones headframes and winding house are unique. They deserve to stay and remain the focal point of the community, A key part of any new regeneration.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 7, 2008)

The only seam being mined by RJB at the time of closure, was the Yard Seam - 873 metres depth. In 2003 this seams mine-able reserves ran out. The Blackshale seam - 884 metres depth - contains too much dirt for cost effective extraction.


----------



## Neosea (Mar 8, 2008)

It looks like they have cleared all the buildings now, except for the headstocks.

Its hard to tell driving by, so next good day I may get the bike out again get closer. It looks like its a ground clean up now.


----------



## DPW2008 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice captures - may be the last photos of them though!


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 16, 2008)

OMG that so sad seeing all the buildings gone. Last time I was there there were loads of out building. It would be a scandal if the headstocks were removed.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 16, 2008)

Councillor Soar is campaigning to have the headstocks de-listed. :icon_evil not happy that she could get her way.

Still searching for any updated info on them.

 Sal


----------



## bungle666 (Mar 16, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Councillor Soar is campaigning to have the headstocks de-listed. :icon_evil not happy that she could get her way.
> 
> Still searching for any updated info on them.
> 
> Sal



thats fucking disgusting, i think we should start a campaign to have HER delisted :icon_evil :icon_evil  

bungle


----------



## Reaperman (Mar 16, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Councillor Soar is campaigning to have the headstocks de-listed. :icon_evil not happy that she could get her way.
> 
> Still searching for any updated info on them.
> 
> Sal



Let us know if anything crops up in the local media, I will fight to see these headstocks survive. Too much has been bulldozed allready.


----------



## Neosea (Mar 17, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> Let us know if anything crops up in the local media, I will fight to see these headstocks survive. Too much has been bulldozed allready.



I haven't heard anymore about the headstocks, I will let you know if anything changes.

More pictures and history at http://www.neolithicsea.co.uk/clipstonecolliery.html


----------



## smileysal (Apr 21, 2008)

Heard absolutely nothing regarding the Headstocks. Took ThenewMendoza past them on Saturday onthe way back from Rufford, and the only thing left on site, are the Headstocks and the rooms directly underneath them. 

Nothing in the Chad recently either, think there's a few of us around here now, so a few more to keep an eye on the place. 

 Sal


----------



## Neosea (Apr 21, 2008)

Now it looks like the weathers improving I will get the bike out and take another look sometime soon. 

Did you go and see the Abbey while you were at Rufford?


----------



## smileysal (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been there loads of times before, its not far away, so its my local lol. and cos we'd got my 3 year old with us, took TnM as well. but by the tme we'd got there, the abbey itself was all locked up. so will go again another time. 

Whereabouts are you based? Im' up at Shirebrook, unfortunately, and keep seeing your pics from Clipstone. so know you're not too far away lol.

 Sal


----------



## Neosea (Apr 21, 2008)

smileysal said:


> I've been there loads of times before, its not far away, so its my local lol. and cos we'd got my 3 year old with us, took TnM as well. but by the tme we'd got there, the abbey itself was all locked up. so will go again another time.
> 
> Whereabouts are you based? Im' up at Shirebrook, unfortunately, and keep seeing your pics from Clipstone. so know you're not too far away lol.
> 
> Sal



Rufford is a nice place to go with the ice houses, Abbey and pond


----------



## dweeb (Apr 21, 2008)

On the subject of Notts headstock demolition, what was the final verdict for Annesley? I was there the other day and both the bathhouse and stock were still standing. 

Is there to be another meeting, I should like to attend and give my say.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 21, 2008)

dweeb said:


> On the subject of Notts headstock demolition, what was the final verdict for Annesley? I was there the other day and both the bathhouse and stock were still standing.
> 
> Is there to be another meeting, I should like to attend and give my say.



Sorry I know nothing about Annesley Colliery


----------



## Neosea (Jun 27, 2008)

Site clean up seems to have slowed down, garbage everywhere you look.
























More pictures Here


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 27, 2008)

So whats the deal with the heapstead and the headgear, are they to be kept or are they still going?


----------



## Neosea (Jun 27, 2008)

Being kept as far as I know, most of the heavy demo equipment has gone so it would seem they are safe.


----------



## Reaperman (Jun 27, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> So whats the deal with the heapstead and the headgear, are they to be kept or are they still going?



I think they are still in danger of demolition, I'm determined they should stay they are unique I've not seen anything like them anywhere in Europe.

I think the pressure has eased on Annesley a bit, Pemission Homes the developer have put a lot of their projects on hold because of the state of the housing market.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 27, 2008)

Good to see the recent photos, Neosea. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Neosea (Jan 5, 2009)

Update,

Site is much cleaner, headstocks look to be in the same state as before.


----------



## The Pirate (Jan 5, 2009)

Thompski and I visited these on Sunday and the place is swarming with demo machines just waiting for the authorities to lift the preservation order on them !!

Hopefully thier plans will not succeed as they are amazing to look at even from the road.... Inside visits would call for ninja tactics


----------



## smiffy (Jan 6, 2009)

They look great and really should be preserveded ......... it'll be criminal if they are cut down but having said that..........it seems it's the way of it in this bloody country of ours nowadays and I think they'll almost certiainly fall..............a real shame though.....
..........and at 800 odd metres deep they must be mighty impressive shafts........were they filled and capped or just capped ?? ....It sure would take some kinda material to fill a shaft that deep ......and more than a few days too.........Around here they have filled _and_ then capped them all just about (only 2 really deep ones left at one colliery now and I'm hoping the Coal AUthority will leave those alone for posterity)..........a little over the top I reckon but none of the shafts in my area were anything over about 630 ish feet deep and thats a long way short of 800 metres..........


----------



## The Pirate (Jan 6, 2009)

Neosea said:


> You are exaggerating.



I`m not sure whether that was a sarcastic "you are exaggerating"
or you really think i was....


----------



## thompski (Jan 6, 2009)

The Pirate speaks the truth - I counted about eight machines belonging to East Midlands Demolition company.


----------



## thompski (Jan 6, 2009)

Either way your response to the Pirate was somewhat difficult to interpret.

East Midlands Demolition Company have an history when it comes to historic buildings in the region, and it would be a huge shame to see them go.


----------



## thompski (Jan 6, 2009)

Straight to the point maybe, but in response to which statement he made? He hit the nail on the head with the on site vehicles - certainly appeared to me like they were there waiting to tear the place down as soon as the structure was no longer listed. 

As for his other statement I fear I may breach the rules so will leave it at that.


----------



## thompski (Jan 6, 2009)

Neosea said:


> Lol yes I see where you are coming from, its to the first statement. You or Pirate have not seen it when they were tearing the place down.



Fair dos, though it seemed to me that the demolition was done? Apart from the headstocks it was just soil - looked ready for development to me. Surely if it is the case there is no reason for the machinery to be there?


----------



## thompski (Jan 6, 2009)

I would but alas I am not commuting all the way to Mansfield from Manchester just so I can post 'I stand corrected'


----------



## thompski (Jan 6, 2009)

Neosea said:


> What a shame, the colliery is not even in Mansfield, but anyway, you do seem very blinkered.



Mansfield is the nearest large settlement, I am fully aware that Clipstone is a separate entity. I was merely adding humour to this otherwise delightful conversation 

Myself and the Pirate visited following an extensive visit to another site. limited daylight hours left, we could have given the site a much more comprehensive review however decided to utilise what was left of the day to review other sites within the vicinity.


----------



## The Pirate (Jan 6, 2009)

Ahhh i see.. i can imagine that if you saw the site with twice as many demo machines there then what i saw would have been nothing to you....I saw quite a few and to me that was swarming with demo people...

i was only asking if it were sercastic because thing written on a forum can be very hard to interpret...maybe you should have been more expansive in your remark and saved yourself loads of typing in the future 

We spoke to a preson there who told us they were waiting to rip it down as soon as they got permission.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, there's loads of demolition equipment still there, next to the main gate, (or rather the former main gate) next to the Security Hut. 

East Midlands Demolition Limited, has demolished more historical buildings in this area, in such a fast time. As soon as they get permission to demolish the headstocks, they'll unfortunately have them down at an astoundingly fast time. 

Will keep looking for any info regarding them. 

 Sal

This is the speed they demolished the buildings at Clipstone Colliery - 44 weeks. 

http://www.eastmidlandsdemolition.co.uk/recent_projects/


----------



## Neosea (Jan 10, 2009)

44 weeks is the length of the contract which must be about expired. It does not state completed on time, so over-run will hopefully be costing them, just depends on the contract. At the moment they are digging a bloody great hole and moving spoil with all that equipment.


----------



## smiffy (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey leave the Demo Company out of it..........
I'm gonna stir it now.............
For may years I was on 'the other side of the fence' cos I earnt a good livin in the demolition and dismantling game...........I think I always had a bit of sympathy for whatever it was I was working on.......be it collieries or hospitals or factories or railways (and I did loads of all of them) or whatever..... but to be honest I never let it get to me enough to get in the way of making money.......
.....I don't really like to admit it but....
The demolition /dismantler inside me would love to drop those headstocks ..... 
..............Why????????? well...........two fold really.............
..........First off:
there's mighty good scrap in summat like that and apart from their value...
Secondly:
...........there's also the 'thrill' of making something as impressive as that 'fall'..........
.........Lets face it.................
How many of you haven't secretly yearned over the years to 'drop' something like a tower or a viaduct or a chimney.............or a headstock??????????????
In my time I did a lot of good stuff and yes.....I enjoyed my job.............If I had been working back in the 60s I also know I would have happily chopped up gawd knows how many steam engines too........and the same goes for now very precious Lancasters and Spitfires and tanks and jeeps after the last war...........It was all just so much good scrap when you stop being romantic about it.........
This doesn't mean I don't appreciate what it all was .........nor do I dismiss its importance in history .........but a living is a living....... and you either get on with it and pay yer mortgage and buy yer food or you get out of the way and let someone else do it.......... 
I would really like to see these headstocks stay and be looked after as an important piece of that areas history.............. but lets be realistic too............someones gotta pay for them to be maintained and kept in a safe condition and if no-one is willing to accept that simple fact then the cutters lamp is the only option. either that or put a good high secure fence around them at a safe distance and just leave em to nature .........


----------



## Neosea (Jan 10, 2009)

No you are not stirring it, you raise some good points, and I have no real problem with demo companys. What I don't like is the short sightedness of the councillors and people who hire the demo boys in the first place. If these headstocks were common, it wouln't be a problem to knock them down, but they are the tallest and last good example left in this country. The argument of the councillors is, if people want to photograph them, go to Germany and do it.  These heapsteads can be made into a mining museum, or a group can be formed to restore them like at Pleasley Colliery. A museum could help generate jobs and trade for Clipstone.


----------



## smiffy (Jan 10, 2009)

Neosea said:


> No you are not stirring it, you raise some good points, and I have no real problem with demo companys. What I don't like is the short sightedness of the councillors and people who hire the demo boys in the first place. If these headstocks were common, it wouln't be a problem to knock them down, but they are the tallest and last good example left in this country. The argument of the councillors is, if people want to photograph them, go to Germany and do it.  These heapsteads can be made into a mining museum, or a group can be formed to restore them like at Pleasley Colliery. A museum could help generate jobs and trade for Clipstone.



Totally agree about a museum mate......... 
I also didn't know that these 2 were amongst the last left in the country......... though using a bit of sense would probably have told me so
In that case they really should be saved........yer absolutely right though....The Demo companies have no say in whether summat is to be allowed to survive or not......For every company that turns down a job because they don't wanna see something be destroyed there are always ten others that will jump at taking it on....................and once the contract has been offered and agreed then you gotta clear everything to make yer money and also to fulfill the terms of the contract.........
........I really do wish the folks up that way all the best in saving them.
and...........
Just out of interest........... is the huge headstock still up at one of the big collieries that used to be in Cumnock Scotland?......I think it was called the Killoch Colliery and known locally as 'the killer'????????
It was opposite the new Egger Board Mills just outsiode of town????????????
Mighty impressive it was......... the biggest without a doubt that I have ever seen or stood under...................


----------



## Neosea (Jan 10, 2009)

smiffy said:


> Just out of interest........... is the huge headstock still up at one of the big collieries that used to be in Cumnock Scotland?......I think it was called the Killoch Colliery and known locally as 'the killer'????????
> It was opposite the new Egger Board Mills just outsiode of town????????????
> Mighty impressive it was......... the biggest without a doubt that I have ever seen or stood under...................



I only really know about Clipstone and Pleasley collierys because I am somewhat local to them. I am sure someone will know about 'The Killer'


----------



## smiffy (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey up!..I got the name wrong .The Killoch was down the road a way it seems..........
..........the one I was thinking of was 'The Barony Colliery' .........so I've had a mooch and this is what I found...the council up there in Cumnock have done a crackin job by the looks of it........ have a look here's how they made an effort with a big old head stock up there in Scooootland..........
http://urbanglasgow.co.uk/Auchinleck_s_Barony_Colliery_about682.html

this looks a good site too............


----------



## Neosea (Jan 10, 2009)

smiffy said:


> ..the council up there in Cumnock have done a crackin job by the looks of it........ have a look here's how they made an effort with a big old head stock up there in Scooootland..........
> http://urbanglasgow.co.uk/Auchinleck_s_Barony_Colliery_about682.html
> 
> this looks a good site too............



Wow, that is good site, what's more, it looks clean and well kept. Gold star to Cumnock council


----------



## smiffy (Jan 10, 2009)

My apologies to anyone from that town and district up there in Scootland ....
.......It appears it wasn't the council that saved it ..it was a group of enthusiastic locals who made sure it survived .....heres some fantastic photos of how it looks today......
http://www.197aerial.co.uk/barony_a_frame.htm


----------

